# AudioDaves 1996 Old Skool Blazer



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

:surprisedioneer Dex-M400 Controller
Pioneer CDX-M30 Changer
PPI PAR225 Preamp
PPI Art Series FRX-456 Crossover
PPI Art Series ACM-420 Noise Gate
4 JL 12w3v3 Subs (The guys at CarToys think im nutz goin with any more than 2 :laugh
2 A600.2 Amps
2 PPI Art Series A404.2 Amps
1 PPI Art Series A100.2 Amp
6 Seas 6.5 Drivers
8 Seas 4" Drivers
8 Seas 1" Tweets
All old school Phoenix Gold wire and cables/cap

Going to wall the rear from behind backseat on. 2.4 CF Enclosures built seperatly with 1" Hdf (not Mdf) from a special lumber store (lots here in Oregon lol). Est weight of empty enclosures - 422LBS. :surprised:

A/V System with 14" Monitor and sperated center channel with 7.1 surround running off system. High output 240Amp Alternator, 2 Optima Yellow tops, and all the dynamat it will hold. Wife said if I can fit the carseat in, I can do it - so again, I am....


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

Heres the start of the sub wall boxes. 2.24CF and 2.25LB of Dacron each. Also the front wall baffle and the HO Alt..


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

Sub boxes completed, just need to finish the baffle wall and start installing the midbass and rest of amp and dist blocks and xover in the front wall.... Rains so damn much here its hard to get work done....The amps were placed there as we thought about putting 2 of them there but we decided I think to put all amps on the back wall. We may do 2 on the bottom as in the pics and 2 on the roof of the exterior port above the 2 on the roof.....


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm really interested by your choices. I have a 2004 blazer and am going to be running 2 12w3s, i can't imagine what 4 would sound like


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

MTopper said:


> I'm really interested by your choices. I have a 2004 blazer and am going to be running 2 12w3s, i can't imagine what 4 would sound like


Lol thats what CarToys said too. Told me I was crazy.


----------



## Dakota548ci (Jan 5, 2008)

I was running one 12W7 and it was to much for my little Speed3. I ended up moving into a 12W6. That 12W7 is no joke. I have never experienced the W3 series.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

I didnt need the w7 going with 4. The technology in the series of V3 is the same in all of em except the w0. I I have been thinking about running 2 a1200.2s instead of the a600.2s, but sheesh that would hurt. I also need to find the a1200.2s.


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

Great build bro 

I love my JL subs and i think those amps your running are one of the best...

good work keep it coming......


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG, I thought I was the only one in the world who had the DEX-M400/GEX-T70/CDX-M30 Combo. In fact, I have 2 of the DEX-M400 faceplates (brain got stolen). Combo way ahead of it's time & now very viable once again since it's totally accepting of MP3 input.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

normalicy said:


> OMG, I thought I was the only one in the world who had the DEX-M400/GEX-T70/CDX-M30 Combo. In fact, I have 2 of the DEX-M400 faceplates (brain got stolen). Combo way ahead of it's time & now very viable once again since it's totally accepting of MP3 input.


LOL Yep, your OS too it seems like I am. I have had 4 of them over the last 20 years and I have never used another head unit combo. I did test the FHP-75 doub din way back in the days, but that was for Pioneer. Other then that nothing else. The bad thing about Pioneer and most OS decks is that they were only 500MA outputs. When PPI created the PAR stuff, so much for that problem!

I want another 7500 too, you want to sell or trade 1? Also you know you can get the brains still ? Least not long ago you could..they were not cheap but you can get them.


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I've had mine since around 1992 or somewhere abouts. Funny how they never really introduced the Supertuner IV except as an external unit.

The 500ma out never really did me wrong. Sure, it's not up to competition standards, but unless you've got your ear to the speakers, you can't hear noise anyhow (or at least in my system). And since my amps are all old school too, they don't need 4v to get working. Of course, since there's only like a 3" RCA going from my M400 to the 7500, it's not too much of a noise factor anyhow. More of an issue with the 7500's output.

Oh & the one the M400 that I have came out of a 1996 USAC finalist's car (the replacement one that is). I was amazed that he was willing to sell it to me.

I know that Pioneer was doing B-stock on that stuff back in the day. Jaed Arzadon (he was Pioneer's competition guy back then) actually ended up setting me up with the GEX-T70 from B-stock since it has been long out of production even then. I guess I just assumed that this long from production, nothing would still be in B-stock.

Sorry, but the 7500 isn't avaliable.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

normalicy said:


> Yeah, I've had mine since around 1992 or somewhere abouts. Funny how they never really introduced the Supertuner IV except as an external unit.
> 
> The 500ma out never really did me wrong. Sure, it's not up to competition standards, but unless you've got your ear to the speakers, you can't hear noise anyhow (or at least in my system). And since my amps are all old school too, they don't need 4v to get working. Of course, since there's only like a 3" RCA going from my M400 to the 7500, it's not too much of a noise factor anyhow. More of an issue with the 7500's output.
> 
> ...


Not sure. I know that some were refurbs and they had some new stock. I wouldnt care if it were B or refurb tho if it came from them. 

As for the 500MA, I dont know what you mean, that is the output voltage on the rcas? Uh higher the better to the amps. My amps are all old school too, so I was careful to put no more than 4V to them, even if the xover will do 8v out. They were not designed to take more.

Also as a former dealer I know the digital and some Premier had supertuner IV. 

Anyways if you change your mind let me know on the 7500.


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry, don't know what I was thinking. I meant 500mv. Been doing so much stuff in amperage lately that I wasn't thinking. I'm not gonna say that 500mv is great, but it's good enough. Especially since the Rockford amps I'm using (IX series) consider 500mv half gain. Heck, they max out at 3v.

Huh, they had the Supertuner IV actually built into the radios? I must have missed those somehow. I know there were a number of units that had the module as an option.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

Finished the carpet install, looks great. Now we will redo the panel fragments from all over inside to offset the back and gray with graphics off the white to match the amps. Pics up soon.


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

love the art series, brings back memories.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

Yesterday was a little more sunny so decided to work on the dash plates. I retroed a plate to change out the 4x6 plates in the factory slot. Notice how good GM was, those are tweeters and by my finger is a 6db cap lol! Anyways we retrofitted the plate with a peice of 1/8" lexan. Driled the holes with a hole saw, soldered the leads, then used hot glue to attach and seal to the plates as well as the soldering sites. No mess, no shorting, and much better dispersion from the soft dome plate. We also decided to go with high end M&K Tweeters in the entire install. The Seas were not availiable any longer we wanted.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

We also soldered the 4GA leads for the big 3 and the run leads to the distribution blocks.


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

You must have sat there for 5 minutes getting that thing soldered all the way with an iron, heck it takes me a while with a gun.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

You mean the 4ga? Yes it took a sec, but we used a good flux so it was a little faster.


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the tub of flux. I kinda draw my limit at soldering 8ga. after some bad solder dribble issues. But I totally understand why you did it.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

Big 3 and Optima upgrade. Also a nice huge old skool 200A Phoenix Gold breaker. The + line is not run yet to the amps but it just goes on the one open lead. Also a shot of the new HO Alt installed.

Getting closer to BOOOM....


----------



## mears (Jul 27, 2009)

Ha, I wonder if I still have my PG circuit breaker.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

Heres some of the switchpanels, dash peices etc. I am doing the art graphics from the art series (see raw door panel pic and switch) with scale graphics. They are not done yet, but theres a pic so you get the idea. The base color splash uses all 4 colors from the original art series amps. 

The basic white stuff was the basic white enamel before the splashing. Once I get the graphics done on the FireE, I will apply and take more pics. 

Also we completed wiring the head unit and PAR225 in the dash, and ran all the wires to the rear for hookup this weekend if weather permits. Pics soon too of that with the custom PPI neon dash plate. Alarm w/ GPS/Cell phone security is also active and done.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

nice paint work there Dave. Jackson Pollack car audio


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

bobwires said:


> nice paint work there Dave. Jackson Pollack car audio


Thanks. Whats Jackson Pollack car audio?


----------



## negativegain (Oct 6, 2009)

^this.

Jackson Pollock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

negativegain said:


> ^this.
> 
> Jackson Pollock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ohh lol ok


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok I will continue where he left off (without the flaming)

Shots of the door panels with colors to match the paint on the Art. Also art will be added to the dash, doors and console to match the arts. Pics will go up as soon as they are completly done. 

Also pics of the rear wall with amps mounted. Wiring will start soon and the 2nd yellow top is wired. He will finish the area around the batt, FRX-456 and fuse and power center. It will be layed below on a shelf custom with the black vinyl to match the wall.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Some shots of carpet replacement before. Pics of it done soon...

Also the preamp new in wrapper is installed.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

not bad, not bad at all. i'm currently sound deadening my doors in my 04 as we speak. i thought i'd come check this out before i continued on. i like it so far


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Sweet build bro.

Who did the work?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

capnxtreme said:


> Sweet build bro.
> 
> Who did the work?


LMAO!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

OUCH!


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

capnxtreme said:


> Sweet build bro.
> 
> Who did the work?


That would be my son. I update the pics.


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

T-2


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

cute pic, looks like our cat Tigger...


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

T-0 Liftoff!


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

Makes me miss the '96 Blazer that I had. That was back when I was in to SPL & the last install I had in it contained a DD9515 in a 6 cubic ft. ported box with 3500 watts going to it lol

Nice install brother!


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Shot of the glove box door completed with graphics now. Also the door panels... turned out great....Nothing beats an Art series interior with matching Art series Amps.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

PABowhunter4life said:


> Makes me miss the '96 Blazer that I had. That was back when I was in to SPL & the last install I had in it contained a DD9515 in a 6 cubic ft. ported box with 3500 watts going to it lol
> 
> Nice install brother!


Ouch I bet that hurt the ears lol..... Thx though  Why you get rid of it?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Your son must REALLY be in trouble after taking his crayons to your interior like that. Do you think it will come off?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Audio_Images said:


> Shot of the glove box door completed with graphics now. Also the door panels... turned out great....Nothing beats an Art series interior with matching Art series Amps.


Not bad, looks like rainbow bright squirted all over your dash. :laugh:


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Few pics of the rear power center and the FRX-456 Installed in its case... He will install the last few power wires and build the front cover to the yellow top tommorrow I suppose....


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

does he do red or yellow neon tho? Both colors match the Art....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

your kid is on your computer again dave.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

chad said:


> your kid is on your computer again dave.


No hes not.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Audio_Images said:


> No hes not.


Now would be a good time to start blaming him then.


----------



## 2chGUY (Feb 1, 2009)

awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

I was a fan of this install right up till you painted the dash and now it makes me wince a bit in pain...


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Just curious as why? He thought it would be cool to match the amps.... The base was a nasty grey...


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Knobby Digital said:


> Now would be a good time to start blaming him then.


That is funny :laugh:


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Audio_Images said:


> Just curious as why?


Are you blind?

If you added some of that sweet Martha Stewart-style splatter paint to the amps, then maybe it would match.

In the meantime, you have a car interior that's been ****ing splatter painted.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

lol the paint colors and graphics match. I guess it isnt for everyone. Call J Geils Band ... it was an 80s thing with them too...


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

A few of the power center, the neon inside the cases and the bottom mids installed.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

[email protected] the size of your ground.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

benny said:


> [email protected] the size of yoru ground.


The undersized one for the hole on the dist. block is pretty bad also.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I guess the ground can be smaller, cause the red one BRINGS the electrons, right? Then the amps use em up, there isnt as many electrons to go back to the battery...


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure whats wrong with dual 4ga ground.... and have no idea what 
t3sn4f2 means by his post... the holes are perfect for the 8ga as well as the 4ga.

Also I seem to know you from somewhere, I recognize your Pic Benny - I also recognize MiniVan.... Just cant figure out from where...


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Audio_Images said:


> Also I seem to know you from somewhere, I recognize your Pic Benny - I also recognize MiniVan.... Just cant figure out from where...


If you only knew who I was and what I've done for this industry.


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol::biggrinflip:


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

benny said:


> If you only knew who I was and what I've done for this industry.


why what have you done?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

do you recognize me?
<--------


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Audio_Images said:


> why what have you done?


He only built cars like this one:


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice then.


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

the other pic of the cat is better...he looks like our cat...


----------

